# Stock RSL or CR with PF30 Upgrade



## uc_kd (Oct 19, 2005)

So I am at a bit of a cross roads, I want a Ti bike, but I can not decide which one. Originally I was going to go the Seven route, however I have always been drawn to Moots and I actually got to demo a RSL a few weeks ago. There is nothing like putting you leg over a bike to make you want one even more.

However now I can not decide which route to go. I was looking to get a more comfortable bike for longer rides over my CAAD9 but I am not sure which bike would be better the RSL or CR. Obviously the RSL is the racier bike, but how does it compare in vertical compliance to the CR, is the difference huge. It looks like Moots tried to soften the ride by using micro seat stays, but then again it has a 30.9 seat post which should stiffen up things. Even though I want a soft ride, I also want snappy acceleration and a stiff powertrain (basically have my cake an eat it too) So if any one has any advice I could sure use it, especially if you are coming off of a CAAD9 or other stiff AL bike.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

How about a CR with 1" chainstays?
That will stiffen the bike more than a PF30 bb.
FWIW I would stick with a threaded bb. I had a Moots RSL mtb with PF30 and it constantly made noise. I finally sold the bike because the bb was a noise and maintenance headache.
Have you ever considered a Kent Eriksen custom? He could do a bunch of things with tubing to get you the ride that you want.
He just made me a frame with tapered steerer fork, 1" stays, oversize top and downtube, but sticking with threaded bb and 27.2 seat post.
Came out perfect. Nice and stiff but way more comfy than the carbon bike I was riding.
And quiet. Now I realize how noisy my carbon bike was-


----------



## Turf (Feb 17, 2005)

*Cr*

I thought I wanted a RSL---thinking it looked better. Then I test rode each and could not deny that I preferred the CR. I also wanted a traditional BB due to all [the negatives] I had read about the new designs. I had a CAD 5 frame and there is no comparison in ride quality. Either way, you will love the new ride.


----------



## uc_kd (Oct 19, 2005)

Turf said:


> I thought I wanted a RSL---thinking it looked better. Then I test rode each and could not deny that I preferred the CR. I also wanted a traditional BB due to all [the negatives] I had read about the new designs. I had a CAD 5 frame and there is no comparison in ride quality. Either way, you will love the new ride.


Turf, what made you prefer the CR? Was it the vertical compliance, front end stiffness or something else? The geometries of the two bikes are pretty much identical except for the headtube length and seat post diameter. Were the bikes set up the same in terms of touch points; frame size, seat, handbars, etc... Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

I had a Moots CR and there were many things I liked about it but ultimately sold it because it didn't quite fit right and because I felt like it didn't accelerate well. I bought a Giant Defy Advanced SL and I love it. If I had it to do over again I would get a custom Eriksen or Carl Strong for Ti and get the fit and ride that I want dialed in exactly. Moots is the hot brand right now but I have no regrets about selling mine.


----------

